# Που είναι η Ελληνική Κοινότητα?

## billos

Καλησπέρα,

είμαι νέος στο Gentoo και προσπάθησα να βρω πληροφορίες σχετικά με την Ελληνική Κοινότητα.. Το φόρουμ δεν χρησιμοποιείται από ότι φαίνεται, καθώς επίσης, και το site gentoo-el.org έχει να ενημερωθεί από το 2012!

Στο Gentoo.org ή στο wiki (δεν θυμάμαι..) δεν υποστηρίζεται πλέον το project ελληνικής μετάφρασης (σύμφωνα με την κόκκινη λωρίδα ενημέρωσης του site που εμφανίζεται).

Θα ήθελα να βοηθήσω με όποιο τρόπο μπορώ την κοινότητα.

Στο IRC μπήκα, αλλά δεν βρήκα κάποιον online.

Υπάρχει "θέμα"? Δεν υπάρχουν έλληνες που χρησιμοποιούν Gentoo? Δεν υπάρχουν εθελοντές? Τι γίνεται?

----------

## kon14

BUMP

νομιζω πως γενικα δεν ειναι και πολυ active σε θεματα ελληνικης κοινοτητας οι ελληνες gentooers (debian-greece φαση)  :Neutral: 

ξερει κανεις αν υπαρχει καποιο ενεργο mailing-list;

----------

